# Photos from Silverstone - GT Championship



## Teshi (Oct 30, 2009)

This was a real treat. I don't actually have any experience shooting motorsport but thought I would give it a go. Since I was with friends and colleagues, I didn't want to ditch them and go elsewhere so stayed around the Brooklands area for these. Sadly, the only thing I would like about these to be amazing (in my opinion) would have to be no fences! And cleaning my sensor...

Taken with a Canon 1D mkIIn and Sigma 85mm 1.4. Had a total blast!























































More here - http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631487452164/


----------



## darkbluewater (Aug 19, 2012)

great work! On the contrary, I find that the fences accentuate the sense of speed through their strong lines.


----------

